# you think your betta likes music? :)



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

just gonna throw this in and see what ye think. 

ye think music influences your betta(s)? i love listening to music in the sitting room where all my fish are... i wonder if they listen too? i know my cat ran for cover when i listened to rock, but loved classical music and soft movie soundtracks!

also, do ye relate any specific songs with your betta or betta in general? like, the song that was on when ye bought him or something  personally, i looped the tracks from slumdog millionaire for a while once while watching my betta for hours... so everytime i hear it i think bout betta LOL. is that weird? :roll:


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't think Spiderfish really likes it..but it is loud in his room when I play it so I can hear it through the house. My horses on the other hand love music. My Horse Chance who I lost a few years ago would literally dance to the beat! Sad to say that his favorite song was Mambo number 5!  LOL..man he would move to that song.:-D I will let you know if the other boys like it (bettas)as soon as I figure it out, I listen to a classical cd to sleep at night.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not sure about my Betta, but I know my Lizard loves it (he loves music that have awesome big beats) and when I had Rats who had health issues they loved classical. So, I could definitely see Bettas or their fish loving different types of music.

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't really play music, so I don't know. They hate the sound of the vacuum, though!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah i dunno how bettas hear sounds through the glass/plastic or if they even have ears or just feel the beats... hhmmmm research required!

my old red veiltail used to love all sorts of pop! im not joking and he loved fleetwood mac!! how strange! he'd swim up and down the glass all happy and busy (but not histerically), then when the song was over he'd pause till the next one came on... i have no idea why or how.... 

@stacy; yeah horses love music! i use to ride some dressage and my mum's mare, an old champ so to speak would really get into the routine if the music suited and was good! im sorry to hear bout your loss btw... i have a piebald mare too and she's not the healthiest... my mum's mare is now 28 years old too...

@TPF; well i suppose music has the same effect on animals than humans... somewhat anyways... at least thats what it seems like!

@jupiter; haha, dont we all hate that sound tho!!!! my vacuum cleaner makes the most hidious whistling sound caus its old and broken!!! ill wait another while with that because i dont want to frighten my new guys lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My rooms pretty quiet but when my sister and I turn the music up to dance, it doesn't seem to phase my fish. But, if we're jumping up and down like little kids, I'm sure they get upset when their water moves.lol Awww I miss having horses...hopefully when I move out I'll be able to own a couple again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never really paid any attention to whether my bettas like music or not. I've always got the radio on.


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my betta is a Beatles fan.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

sstacy19 said:


> Don't think Spiderfish really likes it..but it is loud in his room when I play it so I can hear it through the house. My horses on the other hand love music. My Horse Chance who I lost a few years ago would literally dance to the beat! Sad to say that his favorite song was Mambo number 5!  LOL..man he would move to that song.:-D I will let you know if the other boys like it (bettas)as soon as I figure it out, I listen to a classical cd to sleep at night.


 
Great horse, bad taste :-D


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Romad said:


> Great horse, bad taste :-D


lol your such a meanie! :lol: i like that song too lol

@sterling; :roll: who doesn't like the beetles! 

@DQ; jeesus your fish must know every song out there so :shock:
my radio is on alot too... except when im in college of course.
dont think it annoys them anyways when it is on... :roll:


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I never listen to music in the room I keep my bettas in. I guess that's because they are in my bathroom right now being quarantined, but I never listen to music in my room which is where they will be in a week. I should listen to the radio one day to see if they start 'dancing'. 

I know my dog hates music XD My dad will always turn his old rock songs on way too high for my ears, so my dog and I always run away up to my room or just upstairs. I think my poor dog has learned to hate anything with a beat. Poor misunderstood Diesel (my chocolate lab).


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Noko said:


> I never listen to music in the room I keep my bettas in. I guess that's because they are in my bathroom right now being quarantined, but I never listen to music in my room which is where they will be in a week. I should listen to the radio one day to see if they start 'dancing'.
> 
> I know my dog hates music XD My dad will always turn his old rock songs on way too high for my ears, so my dog and I always run away up to my room or just upstairs. I think my poor dog has learned to hate anything with a beat. Poor misunderstood Diesel (my chocolate lab).


lol they can take a bath with you so :lol: handy for water changes tho... i always flood my living room lol... 

hahaha yeah dogs are very sensitive to sounds, like cats!!! ye should have seen my cat two-bits run for cover when i put on foo fighters or nickelback! great fun to watch him leap out the window and crash into the flower pot... he didnt learnt LOL (he now lives with my mum. he's not dead)

aw choc labs are brilliant!!! we used to breed labs! yellow ones! i always wanted to breed chocs but dad said they dont sell....???? :roll:


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think my fish really pays any attention to us when we listen to music. Either that or he can't really hear it in his tank. My fish better be a Beatles fan, too, though!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I listen to music like 24/7 so I think my bettas are used to it. Idk what they hear/think


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

My fish are die hard RCHP fans. If not, they better not let me know ;] I bet they think I'm crazy when I get to dancing or singing to them through the glass!!


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll test it tonight


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My fish seem happier when I have music on, actually (which is... almost all the time.... kinda.) 

Yep, they seem to like the Beatles, and songs from the Gorillaz.... but that's pretty much it. There isn't much else I listen to.

Since I started listening to the Gorillaz a few days ago (out loud) they seem happier when I put it on. They think I'm a little crazy when I start singing to the songs though XD


----------



## xRainfallx (Jun 20, 2010)

Mirox doesn't like P!nk


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My fish are all metalheads. \m/ (^ ^) \m/


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol i got to try this


----------

